# Swift Voyager - Standing on the roof



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

I have roof bars and ladder, is there any part of the roof I should not stand on, apart from the front overcab pod?

I want to go up and measure space for a satellite to be fixed. In then past have only climbed onto the roof bars but need to go forward onto the flat roof to measure the side area next to the front roof light.

Also need to clean the dust off to prevent the black streaks.


Thanks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> I have roof bars and ladder, is there any part of the roof I should not stand on, apart from the front overcab pod?


I'd recommend those big spaces at the edges.

Dougie.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Roof*

hi, have walked all over my roof cleaning it (apart from overcab section)
Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes have thought if I keep to the outside edges, then part of my weight will be more over the side walls.

Have read somewhere that standing on roof of some motorhomes is not recommended. Do not know if this is because you may go through it, or could break the sealing between two panels if you flex the panels with your weight.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

My Autotrail has a line across just before the overcab which you must not cross,the strenghtening can be seen upto there, I have worked everywhere else but kept near the sides.The roof does not like it and moans and groans,so I tend to use a ladder against the side and work from there unless absolutely necessary.Doesn't your hand book give any advice? 

backaxle.


----------

